# Mon PowerPC G5 démarre plus



## jb_jb_fr (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour

Je viens faire appel à vous au cas ou vous sauriez me dépanner:rose:
J'ai un PowerPC G5 2.3Ghz/DP/512MB 400/250GB/SD/RV351LE

Et malheureusement, je n'arrive plus à le démarrer.
Il reste bloqué sur la page daccueil blanche avec la pomme.
J'ai presque tout tenté et rien n'y fait:
CMD V : pour le verbose, mais il s'arrete apres le message DART enable
CMD S : pour single user, mais il refuse de passer en mode single user. il s'arrte aussi apres le message DART enable
J'ai tenté touche Options, et démarrer sur mon autre disque dur, mais je me retrouve sur la page blanche de départ.
J'ai tenté de démarrer avec le DVD OSX Léopard que j'avais acheté, mais toujours pareil page blanche
Comme avant j'avais un iMacG5, j'ai tenté de booter sur le CD1, et de faire tourner le diagnostique hard, mais il refuse car ce n'est pas le bon disque. Et malheureusement je n'ai pas de disque avec mon PowerPC car je l'ai acheté d'occase, et j'ai pas pensé a réclamer le CD :rose:

Dans mon MAC, j'ai 4Gb de mémoire. J'ai tenté de démarrer avec 512, mais ca ne change rien.
J'ai également resetter la PMU (option+command+P+R), j'ai attendu le deuxième son de démarrage, et malgré ca, pareil 

J'ai même vu des messages tres bizare:
couldn't alloc class "AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement" ???? 
J'ai pas un Intel mais un PPC!

Que puis-je encore faire?
Qu'est qui pourrais etre défectueux dans le hard?
J'ai tenté de booter sans la pile, mais évidemment ca n'a rien changé.

Ce que je ne comprends pas:
- Pourquoi je n'arrive pas a me mettre en SingleUser ?
- Pourquoi je ne peux pas demarrer sur mon DVD OSX Leopard ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Jacques


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2013)

J'ai pas vu que tu avais essayé le "safe boot" = touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) dès le "boing" et encore pendant 10/15s


----------



## jb_jb_fr (8 Octobre 2013)

je ne l'avais pas précisé mais je l'avais déjà fait. Mais pour être sur, je viens de le refaire.
Le shift gauche n'a pas marché. Mais je viens de tester le Shift droit, et oh miracle ca a marché!
J'ai donc démarré sans extension. Je vais en profiter pour finir mes sauvegardes (que j'avais pas pu terminé)
Merci pour avoir insisté sur ce point

Jacques


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonnes nouvelles*


----------



## jb_jb_fr (9 Octobre 2013)

Ben non en fait, re-mauvaise nouvelle: Ce soir je l'ai démarré. Et au bout de 15/20 ' il a freezé, et puis depuis il ne veut plus redémarrer 
Meme le shift ne fait rien! OOOUUUIIIINNNNN


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2013)

2x2,3GHz c'est un Refroidissement par eau non ?
Si c'est le cas, je te suggère de faire des recherches avec "watercooling" avec ton G5.
Mais souvent le résultat est assez négatif


----------



## matacao (10 Octobre 2013)

Même problème que toi sur mon PM G5 2x2,7GHZ même en installant un système propre en mode target il ne veut pas démarrer et reste coince sur la pomme. Je vais changer la carte mère et voir si ça le décoince.


----------



## Al_Copett (11 Octobre 2013)

C'est uniquement le bi-processeurs 2x2.7GHz (early 2005) qui avait le refroidissement liquide, doc pas soucis de ce coté là.

Voir les différents élément de la machine, le dd, la RAM (mixer les barrettes), le lecteur DVD, mais aussi voir si la machine n'a pas accumuler de la poussière à l'intérieur. Petit pinceau et aspirateur (faible puissance)  pour un nettoyage si nécessaire.
Déconnecter tous périphériques USB et Firewire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2013)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Petit pinceau et aspirateur (faible puissance)  pour un nettoyage si nécessaire.



Oui, mais là, nan ! pas de pinceau, pas de brosse au bout du tuyau de l'aspi (qui peut être puissant, ça n'a pas d'importance), mais aucun contact entre le tuyau et la carte mère, sinon, il y a de bonnes chances de flinguer l'une ou l'autre puce avec l'électricité statique (et le peux te garantir que les tuyaux et brosses d'aspirateur en accumulent des quantités impressionnantes) !

Le mieux (et le plus efficace), c'est pas d'aspirer, mais de souffler (compresseur ou bombe d'air sec) pour nettoyer l'intérieur d'un ordi !


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2013)

Al_Copett a dit:


> C'est uniquement le bi-processeurs 2x2.7GHz (early 2005) qui avait le refroidissement liquide, doc pas soucis de ce coté là.
> 
> Voir les différents élément de la machine, le dd, la RAM (mixer les barrettes), le lecteur DVD, mais aussi voir si la machine n'a pas accumuler de la poussière à l'intérieur. Petit pinceau et aspirateur (faible puissance)  pour un nettoyage si nécessaire.
> Déconnecter tous périphériques USB et Firewire.



J'ai répondu trop vite.
Mais il n'y a pas que le 2x2,7GHz :


> Liquid Cooling System  The Power Mac G5 (June 2004 Dual 2.5 GHz and Early 2005 Dual 2.7 &#65532;GHz) models feature a liquid cooling system that is more efficient than a traditional heat sink. This system provides a continuous flow of thermally conductive fluid that transfers heat from the processors. The heated fluid then flows through a radiant grille, where air passing over cooling fins returns the fluid to its original temperature.


----------



## Al_Copett (12 Octobre 2013)

Sans vouloir polémiquer, j'ai souvent dépoussiéré mes PC (erreurs de jeunesse), PowerMac et écran plat avec un petit pinceau en poils naturels, pas synthétiques, pour décrocher la poussière et l'aspirateur à quelques centimètres du circuit imprimé.
Evidemment, on est dans la délicatesse et la minutie.
Dans mon boulot, j'ai utilisé des bouteilles d'air sec, mais celui-ci en se détendant se refroidi d'où condensation et humidité, en plus ceci laisse des traces sur les composants. Entre la bouteille neuve avec une pression d'air assez forte et la bouteille en fin de vie, je trouve assez difficile de trouver le bon dosage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2013)

C'est pourquoi le compresseur, c'est mieux.


----------



## Eric5374 (28 Octobre 2013)

jb_jb_fr a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens faire appel à vous au cas ou vous sauriez me dépanner:rose:
> J'ai un PowerPC G5 2.3Ghz/DP/512MB 400/250GB/SD/RV351LE
> ...



Je ne comprend pas, tu as un ppc? Mais! On ne peut plus rien faire avec un ppc ,aucune mise à jour n'est disponible, est plus rien n'est compatible avec ce dinosaure . Il te faut acheter le nouveau Mac Pro 2013


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

Eric5374 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas, tu as un ppc? Mais! On ne peut plus rien faire avec un ppc ,aucune mise à jour n'est disponible, est plus rien n'est compatible avec ce dinosaure . Il te faut acheter le nouveau Mac Pro 2013



Si tu n'as rien de plus intelligent à nous dire, tu peux passer ton chemin, parce que pour sortir de telles conneries, ça ne vaut vraiment pas le coup d'encombrer le serveur avec d'autres posts !!


----------



## jb_jb_fr (28 Octobre 2013)

Merci Pascal 77 d'avoir pris m'a défense.
Je ne polémiquerais pas, ça ne vaut pas le coup.

Pour en revenir à mon problème, quand l'ordinateur est froid, il accepte bien de démarrer.
Mais bon, après 30' ou 1h (suivant son temps de chauffe je suppose) il plante.

Donc je vais essayer de démonter la bête pour la nettoyer, mais la j'ai un autre problème: Comment se démonte la bête 

J'ai bien vu dessous 4 vis, mais en fait cela libère l'alimentation (que je n'ai pas réussi à retirer d'ailleurs)

Savez vous si quelque part sur le net il y a une notice explicative pour procéder au démontage?

Jacques


----------



## Al_Copett (28 Octobre 2013)

Aller sur le site d'Apple dans la section Assistance et choisir la rubrique dédiée au PowerMac G5 et chercher le guide de l'utilisateur, tu auras une description de la méthode à suivre pour l'ouvrir.

En fonction des mes  souvenirs, il y a plus de 3 ans que je n'ai pas ouvert mon powermac.

En gros, au dos de la machine tu va trouver un levier qui va libérer la tôle d'alu du flan droit.
Ensuite, il y a un pièce en plexiglas qui sert à guider le flux d'air des ventilateurs qu'il faut enlever. Cette pièce est indispensable pour le refroidissement des processeurs donc bien la replacer.

Dans le bas, il y a un bloc de 2 ventilateurs qui se retire, si je me souviens bien, le connecteur des ventilos est intégré donc pas de câbles. Ils sont devant juste l'échangeur thermique des processeurs qui sera peut-être sale, air comprimé et aspirateur pour aspirer la poussière. 

Juste en dessous de la baie, lecteur DVD et disques durs, il y a encore un autre bloc ventilateur+haut-parleur que tu peux aussi retirer, mais il y a un câble avec un petit connecteur. Ce ventilateur peut aussi se rempli de poussière.

Reporte-toi au manuel de l'utilisateur et tu trouvera aussi sur ifixit, un site qui démonte tout ce que Apple peut produire, où tu dois trouver des tutos avec photos qui illustrent le démontage. 
Regarde les forums de MasG et de Macbidouille où des mac users ont postés des tutos bien documentés.

Bon nettoyage.


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2013)

Un MP pour le démontage, et autres


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2013)

jb_jb_fr a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77 d'avoir pris m'a défense.



Pas de quoi, au delà d'un certain niveau, la bêtise devient insupportable.



jb_jb_fr a dit:


> Je ne polémiquerais pas, ça ne vaut pas le coup.



Là, tu as tout à fait raison, ça n'appelle pas d'autre réponse.



jb_jb_fr a dit:


> Pour en revenir à mon problème, quand l'ordinateur est froid, il accepte bien de démarrer.
> Mais bon, après 30' ou 1h (suivant son temps de chauffe je suppose) il plante.



Il est possible qu'il ne "plante" pas (même si le résultat final est le même), mais "se mette en sécurité" afin d'éviter l'endommagement du à la surchauffe.

J'ai eu il y a peu un problème similaire, bien que moins grave, sur mon serveur, car l'emballement des ventilos m'a prévenu avant d'en arriver au blocage &#8230; Avantage du principal inconvénient de la machine : un PM G4 bi-processeur à 1,42 Ghz , c'était du à un colmatage par la poussière de la grille métallique située derrière les 4 entrées d'air en bas de la face avant.


----------

